# TiVo Bolt not working. All lights on front flashing rapidly.



## Azlife4me (Aug 11, 2018)

Worked great this morning. Turned it on again 2 hours later and the screen is black and all the lights on the front panel are flashing rapidly. I have rebooted it several times and it comes up to the "TiVo" screen and then goes black. The TV says it is not connected to the source. All lights on the front flashing rapidly. Any ideas what may have failed? Thanks.


----------



## My Cape is a Recliner (Oct 5, 2019)

yes. Search. There are 5 other threads, just on the first page.


----------



## Willy92 (Oct 12, 2018)

Our Bolt stopped in its tracks during a recorded broadcast and crashed. Tried a restart and got the flashing 4 lights. Ours is a Bolt+ that did this before. We took it to Weaknees(down the street for me) and had the failed hard drive replaced with an 2tb external drive in October of 2020.

Now, last Friday, here we go again. It happened on a weekend, so I had to wait until Monday to call them. So Jeremy said that, since my hard drive was replaced with their external hard drive recently, the hard drive case was more than likely the problem. After a couple of tests that he recommended, indeed the drive was not powering up. So, since it was outside the 6 month warranty for the drive, he sold me the case fore $69.95+ tax(Ca). I picked up the case and installed it, and it was fixed.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

Willy92 said:


> After a couple of tests that he recommended, indeed the drive was not powering up. So, since it was outside the 6 month warranty for the drive, he sold me the case fore $69.95+ tax(Ca). I picked up the case and installed it, and it was fixed.


Can you tell us what brand/model number is for the case?


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Willy92 said:


> Our Bolt stopped in its tracks during a recorded broadcast and crashed. Tried a restart and got the flashing 4 lights. Ours is a Bolt+ that did this before. We took it to Weaknees(down the street for me) and had the failed hard drive replaced with an 2tb external drive in October of 2020.
> 
> Now, last Friday, here we go again. It happened on a weekend, so I had to wait until Monday to call them. So Jeremy said that, since my hard drive was replaced with their external hard drive recently, the hard drive case was more than likely the problem. After a couple of tests that he recommended, indeed the drive was not powering up. So, since it was outside the 6 month warranty for the drive, he sold me the case fore $69.95+ tax(Ca). I picked up the case and installed it, and it was fixed.


That's one expensive case since a case isn't even required, just power supply doe the HDD.


----------



## Willy92 (Oct 12, 2018)

UCLABB said:


> That's one expensive case since a case isn't even required, just power supply doe the HDD.





A J Ricaud said:


> Can you tell us what brand/model number is for the case?


I looked on the receipt, all it says is "Special Order", no number on the case or the box, the case just has a Weaknees decal on it.

The case has a on/off switch, power plug port and a fan.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

Willy92 said:


> I looked on the receipt, all it says is "Special Order", no number on the case or the box, the case just has a Weaknees decal on it.
> 
> The case has a on/off switch, power plug port and a fan.


Thanks.


----------

